# Koala



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

A koala walks into a bar one night, slams his paw down on the table, and orders a drink. When he's done, slam goes his paw again for more.

This goes on for about half an hour, and just when he was going to do it again, the bartender told him if he was looking for a good time, there was some one in the back room who could help him. The koala decides why not and goes into the back room.

There he meets a prostitute who is waiting for him. That night he has the best he has ever had. As the koala starts to go the prostitute turns to him and says, "How about my money?". The koala looked confused so the prostitute brought out a dictionary and it said... 'PROSTITUTE: Has sex for money'.....

So in response the koala turns to the definition for 'koala' and it says. 'KOALA: Eats bush and leaves.'


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I think the 'proper' version is 'Eats, Shoots and leaves.'


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r1 said:


> I think the 'proper' version is 'Eats, Shoots and leaves.'


And it was a panda......

H


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

[smiley=stop.gif]

Looks like hte joke police are out in force again. :roll:


----------

